# Captain Kooler....



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

This is a drink that was given to me by a family bartender friend. Called the "Captain Kooler"

Captain Kooler:
2 Shots Captain Morgans
1 Shot Midori
2 Shots Peach Schnapps
Half Pinapple Juice
Half Cranberry Juice

Lemme know what you think. Enjoy


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Umm that much booze would kill me 
Looks interesting tho.


Stacey


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> Umm that much booze would kill me
> Looks interesting tho.
> 
> Stacey


Oh come on now there still some college kid left in ya! LoL


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

No way would I drink that. Those kinds of mixes sneek up on you and beat the living sh#@t out of you. :r 

Doc


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> No way would I drink that. Those kinds of mixes sneek up on you and beat the living sh#@t out of you. :r
> 
> Doc


Yeah, snuck up on me a few times.


----------

